# New Apiary in N. Tennessee



## DryCreekGeezer (Sep 16, 2012)

http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h42/StringBass/BeeStuff/IMG_0383.jpg
http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h42/StringBass/BeeStuff/IMG_0381.jpg
http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h42/StringBass/BeeStuff/topLabel.png


----------



## Tnmedic (Mar 22, 2012)

sounds like you are in my part of the country. I'm up on the plateau.


----------



## DryCreekGeezer (Sep 16, 2012)

I am 'under' the plateau - Double Top Community.


----------

